# Grooming - Do You Tip?



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Quick question, are you suppose to give tips to groomers? 
I'm still learning my way round this tipping thing. I'm taking the cat in for a bath and this is the first time I've ever stepped foot in a grooming salon so I don't have a clue!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

I always tip the groomer...My dogs take a lot of work!:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you. I feel a bit of a dork having to ask someone "am I meant to tip you?"


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Yes you should tip. Just like if you were getting your hair or nails done. The groomer will typically give part of her tip to the bather as well. Grooming is hot, dirty and backbreaking work. They deserve every dollar they get and tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

bdb5853 said:


> The groomer will typically give part of her tip to the bather as well.


I would just like to add that this isn't always the case LOL!! I've worked in so many hospitals were I was the bather and the groomer never ever shared her tip with the bather. Right now, I'm part-time bather, and that's never going to happen!!

ETA: But yes, you should tip the groomer cause it's tiring, hot, hairy work!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

On that note, how much do you tip?
I do 20%.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

20% is standard. 

Malluver - So your groomers didn't share tips with the bathers? Hmmm..... not very nice.  My friend who owns a grooming shop makes sure her groomers share with the bathers. 

And yes, it is hot, dirty, hairy work. They earn every penny.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Reminds me of when I hostessed. Only a couple of the waitresses tipped me out. The other ones got the crappy tables. :wink:

Would the same be true if you went to, say, Petco or something? Do you tip them as well? I might have screwed that up when Ania had her one and only puppy grooming session.... I DIDN'T KNOW!!! :redface:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY positively, YES. 
I feel so bad for my groomers when people don't tip them, and for some reason Utah is horrible for tips in every area. Restaurants, drivers, hair stylists, groomers... so I guess some groomers are used to it here, but being from out of state, I'm amazed. 
Also, keep in mind that groomers don't get the amount that you pay for your dog to be groomed. We give ours 60%, but I've heard of places paying their groomers as low as 35% of a groom, which to me is so unfair. 
I would tip at least 15%, even if it's a basic bath and blow dry.
If you're aware of your dog being more difficult... tip accordingly. 
If your dog has excessive amounts of long difficult hair, tip accordingly. 
If your dog is super matted, and you're asking the groomer to actually try to work them out, please tip amazingly, and remember groomers can not brush out neglect... they have clippers, not wands. 

Hah... sorry I was rambling... Fridays are big time grooming days at my business, so I guess I'm in the mode. :smile:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I tip. I have a mobile groomer that comes to my house, so even though it's solely her business, I still want to tip her because she does a GREAT job, she comes to my house, she treats Jackson well, he's done within 45 minutes lookin' handsome, and he always comes out happy as can be. It's $55 for him so I give her a $10 tip on top of that.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

Aren't mobile groomers the greatest? I know many older people for whom loading up their dogs and taking them to the groomer is a hassle and having a mobile groomer come to them for their best friends is an answer to a prayer! I'm surprised there aren't more of them (at least there aren't out here in the boonies.) The one we have around here is getting more and more business by word of mouth and we all lover her! And for an English Setter having a shampoo and pedicure (lol) is about $75.00 - a bulldog is about $55.00 (remember, she has to drive quite a way to get to her patrons out here) - and most of us tip 20%.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my groomer is a one person shop.....she meets us near our house and takes our dogs to her grooming place about a half hour away and then meets us later.

you'd best believe we tip LOL. we give her gas money, christmas money....

we've followed her when she had to leave a place because the place was so awful she couldn't take it anymore....we agreed...

she dog sits for us when we go out of town....we pay her cash for that per diem plus food and gas money.

we don't tip per session..other than gas money, but we give her a sizeable bonus at christmas....


----------

